# Monster Mash:  CaBaNa vs. the dragon



## covaithe (Mar 4, 2009)

Overall map:  






Closeup on your end:  





I put your monsters up in fairly disorganized order, but I figure it doesn't matter, since we'll have a few rounds of move actions before the fun really starts.  Roll initiative for each group of identical monsters.  

The dragon's init is 11, which means you'll probably go first.  

Game on!


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 4, 2009)

26 Pact-Bound Adept(insert grumbling cursing rant here)

25 Skull Lord

22 Energy Mote(insert louder grumbling curses here)

16 Mutated Thrall

16 Flame Skull Death Master

16 Pack Zombie

16 Kalad The Paladin

12 Gnome Arcanist

6 Gibberling Bunch


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 4, 2009)

Do we know what we are fighting? This so happens to be my first PBP battle as well. Any special terrain I should note? Mind if I rearrange their positions?


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 5, 2009)

to get the proverbial ball rolling, I'll assume no to my questions and simply start taking my turn.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 5, 2009)

The circus of the damned begin trumpeting their way into the maze of tunnels, moaning and groaning and making a general cacophony. 

Kalad the Paladin all but weeps from the pain in his mighty bum, trying to keep the clowns in line during show time is bad enough, but now being assigned to traipsing them off to feed occasionally. Unbearable!

As usual Perky the Gnome Arcanist seems upbeat about the whole of the adventure, easy for him, because if the undead clowns turn, he just sneaks away. Not like Kalad who has to wrangle...

Just now they were up to the same antics as usual.

Shifty the Adept settle's his staff on his shoulder before doing a full 360 turn, just coming wide of taking Mortimer The Mutated Thrall's head clean off, though what difference that would make... and then Shifty tromps in full funny shoe regalia as far off as he can, seemingly oblivious to the near miss, or near hit, or whatever...

The Skull Lord looked mortified however, well as mortified as a three skulled, iron tophat wearing, painted to look happy, Drum Major, can look. Hey! Don't you walk off, I saw that Shifty! You know little Mortimer can't take even the slightest bump to the head! Why if I just touched him like this, and with that the Drum Major thinks a tiny snowball into existence and flings it at one of the "Small Car Troop". The unlucky recipient of said iceball drops like a burlap sack. Well... He would do just that. Get back up Dunce, and go stand in the corner! I know you could have out thought that move... With that "Dunce" stands back up and moans like the west wind. Now I won't take that kind of back talk from you Dunce, you go stand in the corner like a good boy.
The Drum Major then gives a flashy pump of his fused bone staff and begins double marching forward. Blowing his whistle all the while.

Zingy, the Energy Mote, can't stand to be away from daddy Skull Lord, in his dire state of separation anxiety, he flies as close to the ceiling as possible and makes a bee line to get ahead of him.

Mortimer mutant thrall, the extraordinary, tap dances and sashays his way ahead of the group in his usual bid to grab the spot light. Tentacle's slapping the cold rock all the way along, and leaving a fine trail of slime that any slug would be proud of.

Ringmaster Red, or The Flaming Flier, as he was called in his youth, calls out, Now just you hold your horses you show offs, I'm the ringmaster here and I will lead. I'm off to scout the area and find the big hunk of meat we were promised. I hope it's still alive, I hate the taste of old flesh, and would hate to have another member to feed over fresh food. the "Flaming Skull" "Master of Death" speeds off ahead of the   group, dimming his fiery presence, doing his best to stay hidden.

Dunce obediently begins stumping off to stand in the corner, softly groaning all the while. 
The rest of The Small Car Troop begins filing after the Drum Major, in a grotesque show of skin sluffing off, and limbs making awful "I shouldn't bend this way" sounds. 
After the first few stop behind the drum major the big shoed clods in the back begin shoving their way forward. 
Smiling white faces, some with mandibles some without, begin scrunchy facing at each other while they resistantly shuffle forward, unable to stop the momentum picked up from behind. 
They shamble about with no apparent direction after passing up the Drum Major.

Kalad slams his palm over his face, and shouts out to whatever god will still hear him, What did I do, What Did I Do!?  He begins charging forward to try and wrangle the Small Car Troop clowns before they hurt themselves... or more accurately someone else.

Perky in his fabulously stylized, chunks and gore, undead make-up, begins merrily trotting along to find his place in the roving squad of carnival creatures. sticking to his Gnome roots by trying to be as stealthy about it as possible, with big squeaking clown shoes that is...



[sblock=OOC] Pact bound adept  standard action quarterstaff attack on mutated corpse misses moves to C16; Skull Lord Minor action bone chilling fear on PZ1 at B12 hits, PZ1 dies, Skull Lord Minor action Skull of Deaths Command PZ1 stands at full hit point, Skull Lord runs to C17; Energy Mote takes double move to B18; Mutant Thrall Double moves to F24; Flame Skull Death Master double move to H27 and Hides;PZ1 moves to C5, the rest of the pack double moves as far forward as possible, spreading out, four taking the high fork, three taking the low fork; Kalad double moves running toward the low fork; Gnome Arcanist double moves to any legal position, and stealths.; 

That's it for now, I'm having issues moving this many folks and keeping track of them with the map. Have any good advice? [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 5, 2009)

ooc:  Sorry, I typed up an answer to your questions, but couldn't post it because of all of ENWorld's server issues.  And now it's at home.  The basic points were: 
* By making effective use of the Delay action (PHB p.288), you can effectively have your guys go in whatever order you like within your team's initiative block.  So I'll take it as understood that if your zombies go before the pact adept, it's because you've had the adept delay until after the zombies' turn.  Obviously the exception to this is the gibberlings; on _this_ turn they can't act before the dragon, but after the dragon goes your whole team gets to go, and then you can (almost) stop worrying about initiative order completely.  
* I'm treating this game as mostly tactical combat, with fairly light roleplaying just for fun.  So you're not cheating if you take the dragon's abilities into account when determining your actions.  
* Go ahead and position your guys in that hallway at the top however you like before taking your first turn.

I've not read your post in any detail yet, and I'm at work and probably won't be able to update for a bit, so if you want to change things based on this info, go ahead.  

As for tips for handling this many monsters on a map... nope, no good ideas here.  I'll do my best to keep it comprehensible, but it's gonna be confusing.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 5, 2009)

The only thing I'll change to my first turn, so as to keep some sense of continuity for myself and because I enjoyed it, is that Shifty the Pact Bound Adept will also use Dragons Grace on Kalad the Paladin before moving. Giving him resist 10 to cold damage until encounters end.

I've decided to print out my stat blocks, and take physical notes on them. That should help me with my turns from here on out.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 5, 2009)

The circus howls and lurches, mostly forward.  

Through the tunnels comes a deep, rumbling voice.  *"I hear you, lesser beings.  I come."*  The walls shiver as the dragon forces his way through the narrow tunnels.  

[sblock=dragon actions]Move:  to X24/Y25
Standard:  sub for move, squeeze into X25, moving to X28
Minor:  none
[/sblock]

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_
Skull Lord  _45/45_
Zingy the Mote _1/1_
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_
Dragon _408/408_, squeezing
Gibberling Bunch _32/32_ <== You're up

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 5, 2009)

The Gibberling Bunch Band, makes an awful noise, that can only be described as pain. They surge forward at top speed to lend their support to the rest of the circus.

Shifty, noticing the reproach from Lord Skull, and hearing the rather grumpy food, fails to steady his nerves. He marches toward the beast that may provide a nights reprieve from slop duty, ducking into a shadow, Giving a loud honk of his red nose. Then does his trademark bow and shift to let The Small Car Troop pass by.

The Drum Major double whistle's and spins his Bone Staff. I'm supposed to lead the parade! He then marches to the front of the line and starts down a path he deems they should follow.

Zingy follows along happily dodging the staff and darting every which way along with the whistle.

Mortimer begins dejectedly shambling in the direction the Drum Major showed, once passing the Drum Major, it's all break-dancing (flailing tentacles and slinging gobs of filth) until he finds a nice spot to stop and strike his best B-Boy pose.

Red, now barely shedding light, sneaks into a side passage to await the food, he gets ready to call in the clowns in case he can cut off the meals escape.

Kalad calls out You Small Car Troop, buddy up, nobody lose your buddy, we don't want another incident like the orphanage do we? DO WE? A loud moaning wail escapes everyone but Dunce. Honkers  and Sqeekers  run on ahead. Bends and Breaks  walk after them, remembering how lucky they were last feeding... Criss , Cross , and Applesauce start heading off, Criss and Cross ditch applesauce when he isn't looking and he end's up wandering off in another direction...

Kalad stumps off in the general direction of everyone else. He gets himself ready to wallop the heavily painted, heavily perfumed, dead folk back outside if this turns out to be a decent sentient being...

Perky walks the long way trying to get a good angle on what could be ahead, shoes making loud echoing wallop sounds along the way.

[sblock=OOC] Gibberling Bunch double move, runs to D20;
Pact Bound Adept fails to recharge power Roll lookup double moves to D28 stealth check and minor action shifts to E29;
Skull Lord double move to I26;
Energy Mote double move to I25;
Mutant Thrall double move to K21
Fameskull Death Master moves to L24 passing by I22/K22 22 stealth, Ready action Call of the Grave, if opportunity to cut off dragons escape;
PZ7 double move runs to K29,
PZ4 double move runs to K30,
PZ2 double move to F28,
PZ3 double move to J28,
PZ5 double move to H26,
PZ6 double move to F27,
PZ8 double move to K27;
Kalad double move to I28;
Gnome Arcanist double move to C26 failed stealth

Let me know if this format helps you at all, the important stuff will always be in the OOC box. Any tips and tricks are welcomed, as I'm still a newbie.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 6, 2009)

_Round 2_

The dragon struggles through the tunnels to a place where it can stand normally.  It spies one of the zombies.  *"Undead.  Pfeh.  I will need a lot of hot sauce for this."*  It pauses, surveying the narrow tunnels with distaste.  

[sblock=dragon actions]Move: squeeze to U28
Free:  expand to T,U 27,28
Standard:  total defense
[/sblock]

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_
Skull Lord  _45/45_
Zingy the Mote _1/1_
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_
Dragon _408/408_, +2 to defenses 
Gibberling Bunch _32/32_ <== You're up

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 6, 2009)

The Gibberling Bunch Band marches toward the sound of food. Ratcheting up a heaping helping of raucousness. Leaving the dragon no choice but to cover it's sensitive ears.

Shifty shuffles forward and then marches in front of the band to try and get a good spot for the music, and steels himself against any more negative comments.

The Drum Major marches forward and tries to scare the chilly dragon, but his silly paint doesn't help much. He then double whistles and a burst of flame and negative energy whip around the dragon, missing by a mile.

Zingy follows along and watches the dissapointing display of his master.

Mortimer begins moving in the direction he last saw the Drum Major go, skipping as if playing hop scotch.

Red the Ringmaster Flies next to the drum major to discuss tactics, trying to hide as a torch on the wall... He calls out that it is time for the clowns to arrive! Four new Small Car Troop clowns appear behind and in front of the dragon.

The three new clowns try and push the dragon toward the fourth, one of them slipping as if on a banana peel. The fourth goes to grab the dragon by the ears and comes up empty handed, literally, from an accident that happened while exiting the car last year. 

The rest of the Small Car Troop run after Mortimer except the two too slow to do anything but walk after the rest of the troop Shooing away imaginary popcorn and tomato projectiles.

Kalad stomps down the corridor and holds his axe defensively in front of him, awaiting the dragons next move.

Perky the arcanist walks forward and prepares to cast a spell if he see's the chatty dragon.

[sblock=OOC]Gibberling Bunch double moves to K28, dragon enters Gibberling aura and takes -2 to all defenses;
Pact-Bound Adept doesn't recharge Dragon's Grace. Roll Lookup, minor action shifts to F29, moves to L28, Standard Action total defense;
Skull Lord moves to M30, Minor action Bonechilling Fear 18 misses Roll Lookup, Minor action skull of withering flame 18 misses Roll Lookup;
Energy Mote moves to L31, takes total defense;
Mutated Thrall double move to Q13;
FlameSkull Death Master moves to N30, 21 stealth Roll Lookup, uses call of the grave, Pack Zombies at S28, T29, U29, V29;
PZ at T29, U29, and V29 assist PZ at S28 with a Grab attack, 2/3 are successfulRoll Lookup, 
S28 makes a grab attack with a +2 for being adjacent to another PZ, a +4 from assist, and a +3 from strength mod, 18 misses Roll Lookup, 
All other PZ double move run toward Mutated Thrall, except PZ 2 and 6 who take a move action toward the Mutated thrall and then use full defense;
Kalad moves to M26 and takes full defense;
Gnome Arcanist moves to H27 and readies Scintillating Bolt if the dragon moves where it can be cast.

active aura's 
Gibberling aura, dragon takes -2 all defenses
Gnome Arcanist aura of illusion, all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment
Skull Lord Master of the Grave, all undead allies within 2 gain regen 5 and +2 to saving throws
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 6, 2009)

_Round 3_
The circus marches on, an explosion of chaos and decay.  _(ooc:  Regarding auras, they require line of effect to work.  See MM p.280.  So the gibberlings don't affect the dragon this turn.)_

The dragon swats at the summoned zombie blocking his path, and its neighbor for good measure.  Both crumble to dust.  The dragon surges forward toward Red, and unleashes a blizzard from his mighty jaws.  The effect is less than spectacular, though, and only Kalad is harmed.  _(ooc:  draconic fury vs. PZ9 and PZ10, both hits.  Move to P-Q,29-30; PZ11 and PZ12 get OAs.  Action point for breath weapon, hits Kalad despite cover and full defense, misses Red and Skull Lord.  Kalad takes 11 cold after resists, and is slowed and weakened (save ends both). rolls  Bah, waste of an AP. _

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_, +2 defenses tsnt
Skull Lord  _45/45_
Zingy the Mote _1/1_, +2 defenses tsnt
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_
Pack Zombie 9  dead
Pack Zombie 10  dead
Pack Zombie 11  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 12  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  _1/1_ +2 defenses tsnt
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6  _1/1_ +2 defenses tsnt
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _43/54_, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses tsnt, slowed and weakened (save ends both)
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_
Dragon _408/408_
Gibberling Bunch _32/32_ <== You're up

Resources used:  
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave
Dragon:  AP, breath weapon

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Also, I note that you seem to have left PZ1 all alone in the upper left.  Is that on purpose?


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 6, 2009)

PZ1 is the reason Skull Lord has an active aura, he dies, aura goes away. He is The Skull of Deaths Command.

Thanks for the rules clarity on aura's! This is exactly the kind of thing I was hoping to find, stuff I don't know about.

where is the dragon getting it's +2 to defenses?


----------



## covaithe (Mar 6, 2009)

CaBaNa said:


> PZ1 is the reason Skull Lord has an active aura, he dies, aura goes away. He is The Skull of Deaths Command.




Aha!  I hadn't noticed that clause.  As for the auras, I had a suspicion, but I had to look it up to be sure.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 6, 2009)

CaBaNa said:


> where is the dragon getting it's +2 to defenses?




Er, it's because I forgot to take it off after last round's full defense.  I'll edit.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 7, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha! it's encouraging to see you, The Great Covaithe, make a mistake every once in a while! Makes me feel like the mistakes I'll be making will hopefully be taken well.

I'll update later tonight, I'm on my way out for dinner now.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 7, 2009)

Changing up the tune, the Gibberling Bunch Band booms a bawdy battle beat. and steps over to see the dragon for themselves...

Shifty Honks his horn and motivated by the idea of not being around hungry undead clowns, pops out from behind cover, and fires a flaming ball out of his staff at the dragon,  pegging him in the eye! the dragons eyelashes catch fire! Shifty hops back behind cover to avoid the wrath of what can only be a very angry dragon.

The Drum Major tells the new guy to stand back up, which he promptly does. He then points gives a shrill whistle and two balls of flame fly past the dragon again, so he readies himself for the inevitable backdraft.

Zingy the energy mote get moves in for a close look at the dragons face...

Ringmaster Red shifts back to let fly with a massive attack, Making sure not to hit his Small Car Troop in the process, He conjures a massive ball of fire, that immediately plays party music and turns the room into disco-tech!!! He starts in with his Karaoke Let's Dance, put on your red shoes and dance the blues. Let's sway...

The three new Small Car Troop fellows go harass the dragon while Kalad walks up to bash him. As usual, one pulls the slip on a banana peel trick again...

The others, except the two now convinced they are being pelted by tomato's, race toward Mortimer!

Kalad strolls up confidently, Muttering prayers to his god, a radiant burst creates a zone of protection for him and his allies. Kalad can't help noticing all the help from the pack of zombies behind the dragon, he chooses an excellent position to flank from (probably drawing an attack), and at the last moment, slips on the same banana peel, and looks like an oaf [sblock=How] Son of a...[/sblock]

Perky runs to a new vantage point and fires off some cover, missing the dragon, but looking stylish.


[sblock=OOC]Gibberling Bunch moves to L30, activating aura, dragon -2 to defenses, uses standard action total defense;

Pact-Bound Adept Fails Recharge, moves to K30, standard action Flaming Staff 29 vs ref hits for 11 fire damage, ongoing 5 fire damage (save ends), minor action shifts to K29; 

Skull Lord minor action skull of deaths command on PZ9, PZ9 stands with normal hit point, minor action skull of withering flame misses, Standard action total defense;

Energy mote double move to O28;

Mutated thrall double moves to U23;

Flame Skull Death Master shifts to N30, Standard action fireball centered on R28 Miss on natual one;

PZ1 stands and twiddles thumbs
PZ9 moves R27, Q28, standard ready to assist Kalad when adjacent to another PZ
PZ11 moves to R28 (triggers PZ9) standard to assist Kalad
PZ12 moves to R29 standard to assist Kalad
2 out of 3 aid Kalad
PZ6 standard total defense
PZ2 standard total defense
All other Zombies continue to full run toward Mutant Thrall;

Kalad the Paladin moves to O29, Standard action Sacred Circle, Minor Action Divine Strength, AP, Standard Action GreatAxe Misses...;

Gnome arcanist move action run to L26, scintillating bolt miss;


Can I push or slide the dragon into a squeeze?

active aura's and zones
Sacred circle burst 3 centered on O29 allies in zone gain +1 ac 
Gibberling aura, dragon takes -2 all defenses
Gnome Arcanist aura of illusion, all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment
Skull Lord Master of the Grave, all undead allies within 2 gain regen 5 and +2 to saving throws
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 9, 2009)

ooc:  a couple of minor problems.  Kalad is slowed, so he can't get to O29 without running.  Also, to get there he'll have to pass through O28, and leaving that square will produce an OA.  Normally I'd just leave him in O28 and carry on, but since you used an AP to place a zone...  I think it makes a difference whether the zone's in O28 or O29, since I'd imagine (haven't chased down the rules yet) that zones don't work without line of effect, either.  Finally, you'll want to make saves for Kalad.  

I'd got the update mostly typed when I noticed that, so please for the love of God don't make major changes to your turn, lol.  

Also, I think we've been reading the skull lord's aura wrong.  It doesn't end when the minion raised with the skull of command is destroyed, it ends when the skull of command itself is destroyed.  See the Triple Skulls bit.  So you can post a few rounds of actions for PZ1 if you want.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 9, 2009)

ooc:  Also, no you can't push the dragon into a squeeze, see the top of PHB p.286.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 9, 2009)

Kalad save vs.slow and weakened, misses, even with his +2

I don't mind if he runs. OA is fine as well.

The Zone needs line of effect, as detailed under areas of effect PHB1 pg272.

HA HA I believe you are right about the Skull of Deaths Command power. Dunce PZ1 runs toward the dragon at full tilt.

This is incredibly informative for me. Thanks for understanding the newbie-ness.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm learning a ton from this, too.  Update shortly....


----------



## covaithe (Mar 9, 2009)

_Round 4_

The dragon roars in pain as a few of the circus attacks damage it.  _Shifty's staff of flame does 11, red's fireball does half damage (10) on a miss._

Kalad rushes heedlessly forward, giving the dragon a wide opening, which it somehow misses.  _(ooc:  Crap!)_

The dragon rears back and roars a shattering challenge, its mighty jaws gaping wide, striking terror into what remains of the hearts of the circus.  Then it breathes again, a maelstrom of icy winter.   _(ooc:  Takes 5 fire.  Recharges breath weapon.  Frightful presence, hits Perky, zingy, pz9, pz11, Kalad, pz12, Red.  Gibberlings are immune, skull lord was missed.  rolls.  Those hit are stunned til end of the dragon's next turn, and -2 to attack rolls thereafter (save ends).  Dragon spends AP to use breath weapon:   hits Perky, Kalad, Red, and gibberlings.  Perky and Red take 24 cold, Kalad takes 14, and gibberlings take 29.  attacks, damage.  makes the save vs. ongoing fire.) _

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_,
Skull Lord  _45/45_, +2 defenses tsnt
Zingy the Mote _1/1_, stunned, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _104/128_, stunned, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 9  _1/1_, stunned, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 10  dead
Pack Zombie 11  _1/1_, stunned, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 12  _1/1_, stunned, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  _1/1_ +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6  _1/1_ +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _29/54_, 10 cold resist, slowed and weakened (save ends both), stunned, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Perky the Arcanist _22/46_, bloodied, stunned, -2 to attack rolls (save ends), slowed and weakened (save ends both)
Dragon _382/408_, -2 to defenses from gibberling aura
Gibberling Bunch _3/32_, bloodied, +2 defenses tsnt  <== You're up

Zones in effect:  
 enemies within 10 of the gibberlings take -2 defenses
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Dragon:  APx2, breath weapon, frightening presence

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't have time before work, so I'll edit in fluff later...


The Gibberling Bunch Band trumpets off with a howl out of hades, and begin writhing in a discordant melody of defense. 

Shifty sees the dragons breathe again and realizes what he must do, he gathers up his wits and throws a glowing ball of healing light into the middle of his circus brethren. Kalad, the Gibberling Bunch Band, and Ringmaster Red all feel warmth in their bones, or whats left of them that is... Shifty nimbly jumps out of harms way, hiding behind his comfy wall again, waiting to deliver more covering help to his comrades in circus.

You Knave! The Drum Major calls out! His second and third heads begin to chatter back and forth when one of them opens his mouth beyond human possibility and belches fire, while the other spews forth filthy grime from his maw, I won't have any over grown lizard hurting my Band so, whom will I lead in the march! The Drum Major begins twirling his staff before him to fend off further attack.

Zingy continues his high pitch whimper but doesn't seem to get any better for all his complaints.


Mortimer seems to second the Drum Major slinging gobs of his postmortum filth toward the dragons open eyes and mouth.
MEMHHMEHOOOO!!! He shouts.

Ringmaster Red stands their, stunned at the size of such a beautiful feast... and scared that he may be eaten in a single gulp. He flaps about and can't seem to find his nerves.
Though the speech from his Drum Major gives him some comfort.

Most of the Small Car troop lope off in their favorite direction or stand dumbfounded by the loud beasty they want to eat.

Perky notices a putrid smell different from the Undead Circus he travels with and takes a moment to prestidigitate the seat of his pants...


 

[sblock=OOC]

Gnome Arcanist immediate reaction Fade Away turns invisible

Gibberling Bunch total defense;

pact-bound adept
recharge Dragons grace Success! 
move to K30
Standard healing burst centered N 30 affecting Kalad, Flameskull, Gibberlings all regain 20 hitpoints.
minor action shift to K29;

Skull Lord
Minor Skull of withering flame 32 to hit for 7 fire and necrotic damage roll lookup
standard action total defense

Energy Mote
rolls save misses

Mutated Thrall
Move to R26
Standard Gobs of Filth 21 to hit for 6 poison damage Roll lookup

Flameskull Death Master
Regen 5 from skull lord
rolls save with +2 natural 1

pack zombies
pz 3, 4, 5, 7, 8 run towards mutated thrall
pz 6, 2, 1 surround perky
pz 9, 11, 12 roll saves PZ 9, 11 success PZ 12 fails

Kalad
Makes two saving throws Both Succeed!

Gnome Arcanist
Rolls saves Both Succeed!

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 10, 2009)

_Round 5_

_(ooc:  Arcanist can't fade away, since the stunned condition takes effect first.  Not that it matters, since the dragon can't get to it in melee and only has area ranged attacks.  Also, the guys who are stunned don't get to save against the -2 to attack rolls this round; that's an aftereffect that only starts when the stunned condition wears off.  Kalad does save against slowed and weakened, though.  Also, I made another mistake last round, which is that the dragon's breath can't hit both Perky and the Gibberlings, it's a blast 5 and they're 6 squares apart.  Perky's HP are retconned back up.)_

The circus chips away at the dragon again.  _(ooc:  7 fire/necrotic and 6 poison damage.)_

The dragon blasts ice from its maw yet again.   _(ooc:  recharges breath, uses it.  hits pz6, pz2, zingy, Kalad, Red, skull, and gibberlings.  rolls.  21 damage, slowed and weakened.  Kalad takes 10 less and gibberlings take 5 more, killing them.  Zingy explodes, healing Kalad, Red, and Skull for 6 HP, and gets an attack on the dragon.) _


_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _30/45_, +2 def tsnt, slowed and weakend (save ends both)
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _113/128_, -2 to attacks (save ends), slowed and weakend (save ends both)
Pack Zombie 9  _1/1_, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 10  dead
Pack Zombie 11  _1/1_, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 12  _1/1_, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _44/54_, 10 cold resist, -2 to attacks (save ends), slowed and weakend (save ends both)
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_, -2 to attack rolls (save ends)
Dragon _369/408_
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, breath weapon, frightening presence

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 12, 2009)

ooc:  bump


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been rolling 1's at work the last couple of days, and that has translated into a very hectic few days both in and out. 

currently rolling up the circus' turn.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 12, 2009)

No worries if you're busy; just making sure you'd seen that it was your turn.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 12, 2009)

Everyone hears the death rattle of the band and the small explosion that zingy makes as he poofs out of existence. The few near him feel his last desperate attempt to care for his master Skull Lord and feel comfort even though he has passed.

The dragon takes his talons out from over his head and seems to regain some composure to his swings.

Shifty is overwhelmed and can't focus on his healing capabilities. he moves to protect the drum major fortifying him against the next wave of attack surely coming from the bestial mouth of mayhem. then cowardly ducking back behind his wall of comfort... I love you wall... I miss the band...

The Drum Major whistles shrilly and consistently to fill the void of noise created by his missing band, NOOOO!! One mouth screams while the other repeats the fireworks again with less vigor. the staff begins to spin even faster creating a whole new sound in the air, almost mimicking the Gibberling Bunch Band between the whistle and staff.

Mortimer continues his incoherent wailing while shoveling Gobs of Filth at the dragon, who by now has a fine sheet of muck on his white hide...

Ringmaster Red just can't shake his fear and blast a laser like hole in one wing of the dragon...

The Small Car Troop move to help their beloved ringmaster in hopes of him slaying this beast and roasting his innards.

Kalad Brings his Greataxe to bear against the scales of the beasty dragon, and finds his hands reverberating... leaving him unable to attack as well and with less strength in his arms.

Perky shells up and goes fetal while standing bunny hopping behind the wall with shifty sniveling to himself Undead over dragons any day, Undead over dragons, Undead over dragons....

Stop your sniveling!!!
Yes sir! says Shifty, at the same moment Perky hollars
Yes sir! and stands to full attention and steels himself for his next action.







[sblock=OOC] 
Zingy misses... I didn't even roll

Pact Bound Adept fails recharge of healing burst
Move to K30
Minor Dragons Grace on Skull Lord (resist 10 cold)
Minor shift back to K29

Skull Lord
Standard Total Defense
Minor Skull of Withering Flame 20 vs fort for 9 damageroll lookup
fails save

Mutated Thrall
Standard Gobs of Filth 27 vs AC for 6 damageRoll lookup

Flameskull deathmaster 
Standard Flame Ray 21-2= 19 vs reflex for 11 /2 = 5 damageRoll lookup
Even with the skull lords help Both saves miss

Pack Zombies
PZ 7, 3, 4, 5 move to crowd in behind PZ 8
PZ1 moves to L27, will use lurching sacrifice if gnome arcanist is hit
PZ 9, 11, 12 will assist Flame skull death masters next attack all but one succeed +4 to FSDM next attack on dragon
Only PZ12 succeeds on save vs -2 to attacks

Kalad
Standard Greataxe misses
Kalad fails vs -2 attacks, succeeds vs. slow and weakened

Gnome Arcanist
Standard Total defense
Moves to L28

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 12, 2009)

_Round 6_

_(ooc:  only the Thrall hits.  Red regenerates 5.  I also need a save from Perky the arcanist against the -2 to attacks.)_


The dragon unleashes its fury at Kalad with both claws and teeth.
_(ooc:  dragon fails to recharge breath.  Draconic fury at Kalad, both claws hit, one is a crit.  Extra bite attack misses.  Total 22 damage.  Kalad is bloodied again.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _30/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt, slowed and weakend (save ends both)
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _118/128_, -2 to attacks (save ends), slowed and weakend (save ends both), +4 to next attack vs dragon
Pack Zombie 9  _1/1_, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 10  dead
Pack Zombie 11  _1/1_, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 12  _1/1_, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _22/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_, -2 to attack rolls (save ends), +2 defenses tsnt
Dragon _363/408_
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, breath weapon, frightening presence

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 13, 2009)

For all Shifty's bluster, he is still scared pantless, and reacts as such unable to focus on his true job of healing and buffing his comrades in circus. instead he pops out from behind the corner and looses a blast at the dragon.

The Drum Major continues his cacophony of whirling staff whistle blast buffoonism. Both heads recuperate from their lost pet, and blast away at the dragon.
Your flesh will be stripped of those pretty scales wyrm!

Mortimer now has a nice coating of filth making the dragon seem more a brown mess than a majestic white. He continues to fling gobs into the dragons eyes.

Red the Ringmaster zaps the dragon again! See you can hit him! comes the battle cry of Drum Major Skull Lord! Red pulls himself together and begins huffing up his chest to mimic the dragons huge flight muscles.

The Small Car Troop begin surrounding and helping the rest of the crew to distract and destroy the dragon, one even jumping in front of a claw to save Kalad from certain impalement. Kalad still takes a nasty nick.

Kalad tries to smash the scales of the dragon again, and learns how to avoid the nasty reverberation caused afterward.

Perky flings a bolt of dazing power toward the dragon, watching to see if it connects!


[sblock=OOC]
Perky the Gnome arcanist saves with a nat 20...Harumph

Shifty the Pact bound adept fails recharge of healing burst
fails recharge of dragons grace
Moves to K30
Standard Flaming Staff attack vs dragon 27 to hit reflex for 8 fire damage and ongoing 5 fire damage
Minor Shifts to K29

Skull Lord
Minor action Skull of withering Flame 30 to hit fortitude for 4 (due to weakened) fire and necrotic damage
Standard action total defense
saves vs slowed and weakened

Mortimer the Mutated Thrall
Standard Gobs of Filth 37 to hit AC for 6 poison damage

Red the Flame Skull Ringmaster
Regen 5
Flame Ray 28 to hit reflex with +4 from PZ -2 from dragon for 7 (due to weakened) fire damage
Just barely makes save vs both -2 to attacks and slowed and weakened.

Pack Zombie Small Car Troop
PZ 9, 11, 12 assist FSDM Red on his next attack vs. the dragon
PZ1 moves to 028 standard to assist skull lord next attack vs dragon fails PZ1 will use lurching sacrifice if Kalad is hit.
PZ 8 and those behind him ready action to run toward dragon if he kills a PZ
The only pack zombie still taking -2 to attacks is PZ 9

Kalad the Paladin
GreatAxe vs Dragon misses
saves vs -2 to attacks

Gnome Arcanist
scintillating bolt vs dragon 24 to hit fortitude for 9 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 13, 2009)

_Round 7_

The circus has a better round, causing the dragon to roar in pain several times and mostly recovering from their fear.  _(ooc:  shifty, skull, red, and mort all hit; total 25 damage and 5 ongoing fire)_

The dragon swipes at Kalad, more feebly this time, crumbling a zombie in the process.  Another bunch of zombies run forward, milling about in confusion.
_(ooc:  The dragon takes 5 ongoing fire.  It recharges the breath weapon.  It attacks Kalad with claws again, hitting once.  PZ1 lurches to the rescue and is destroyed; Kalad takes 3 damage.  That triggers the zombies' readied action as stated, and they fill in behind.  The dragon saves vs ongoing fire.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _30/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _123/128_, +6 to next attack vs. dragon
Pack Zombie 9  _1/1_, -2 to attacks (save ends)
Pack Zombie 10  dead
Pack Zombie 11  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 12  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _19/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_
Dragon _333/408_
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, breath weapon, frightening presence

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 14, 2009)

Shifty pops out and delivers more buff to the Ringmaster, keeping a steady warmth inside his little body.

The Drum Major yells at the crumpled and dusty bag of bones Small Car Troop member one has become, The bones shift and rattle then stand. No resting little one, it's eating time, no I don't care what the other clowns get to do right now...
Flame escapes the Drum Majors other head again

Mortimer continues to coat the dragon in his filth, frothing at the mouth now in his fit of necrotic rage! 

Ringmaster Red finally understands his place in this mess, and assumes leadership again. Hit this large lizard with everything we've got circus celebrants, or he will make us dinner instead of the other way around!
Two laser beams fire from his eyes toward the dragon.

The Small Car Troop begins heckling the dragon and shifting about so he can't tell which clown is bothering him, They all place banana peels under his feet and comb his scales the wrong way. then begin Moaning so loudly it sounds as if the Gibberling Bunch Band has come back three fold. The Drum Major beams proudly at his Troop of Small Car Clowns...

Kalad takes the moment to cauterize his wounds on the Ringmasters Rays of Flame. steadying himself for the next assault of the dragon.

Perky Hides in plain site, somehow maintaining his concealment through an illusory aura of stalagmites. He prepares to loose a blast at the dragon from cover, by placing a wall of force in front of him... (coward)



[sblock=OOC] Shifty pact bound adept successfully recharges dragons grace, Healing burst doesn't recharge. 
Moves to K30
Minor action Dragons Grace on Flame skull death master 
Minor shifts to K29

Skull Lord
Minor skull of deaths command on PZ1
Minor Withering Flame 20 to hit fortitude for 12 damage
Standard Total Defense

Mutated thrall
Standard Gobs of Filth 24 to hit armor class for 6 poison damage

Flame skull death master
Flame ray on dragon 
AP
Flame ray on dragon First roll 14 +6 from PZ = 20 to hit reflex for 15 fire damage, second roll 28 to hit reflex for 17 fire damage

PZ 1, 9, 11, 12 Standard http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1979317/ all assist Flame Skull Death master next roll
PZ 9, 11, 12 move action shift away from dragon, PZ 8, 5, 4 Shift to replace them. (for disambiguation PZ12 attacks then shifts to S29 {squeezing}, PZ4 shifts to R29 then attacks (assist to Skull Lord. PZ11 attacks then shifts to S28, PZ5 shifts to R28. PZ 9 attacks then shifts {squeezing into Q27}, PZ8 Shifts  to Q28.)
PZ 8, 5, 4 all assist skull lord next attack 
PZ 7, 5, 3 run back to U23, T23, S23
PZ 9 save vs -2 attacks
FSDM +8 to next attack
Skull Lord +6 to next attack

Kalad the Paladin
standard first aid on self to use second wind succeeds
Healing surge spent 13 hp regained
(if for some reason that doesn't work the way I think it does total defense)

Gnome Arcanist
Move N27 Stealth check 27 without modifiers beyond stealth.
standard action total defense

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 15, 2009)

_Round 8_
The dragon continues to take minor damage, but it's adding up.  _(ooc:  Mort hits, Red's AP attack hits.  Red regens to full health.  Kalad doesn't have a second wind to be triggered; he's a monster, not a PC, and it's not listed in his powers (see e.g. the baelnorn lich entry in the compendium for a monster with a second wind), so he's on total defense.  Regarding the small car troop's antics:  squeezing is a move action on its own, and can't be combined with a shift.  Also, I'm going to say no to entering S29; looking at it without all the monsters around, it's almost completely filled with cave wall.  I think I can still accomplish your cycling maneuver as follows:  pz9 attacks and squeezes into Q27, provoking an OA, which hits.  pz8 shifts to Q28 and attacks.  pz11 attacks and shifts to R27.  pz4 shifts to R28 and attacks.  pz12 attacks and shifts to S28.  Pz5 moves through S28 into R29 and attacks.  Pz 7 and 3 haven't acted, and can run back to S and T23, but the other PZs are done.  FSDM still ends up with +8 and Skull with +6 to next attacks.8 I hope all that's okay, though I realize I'm pushing the limits of interpretation of your actions.)_

The dragon turns end for end and blasts over its shoulder at the small car troupe with its wintry breath, deftly pulling its hindquarters out of the blast's path.  _(ooc:  breath weapon, blasting squares O25-S29.  I'm pretty sure this is allowable, given the wording of the blast AOE on PHB p.272.  The origin square here is P30.  Note that the dragon does target itself with this.   It misses itself, but hits kalad, pz5, pz1, pz8, pz4, pz12, pz11, thrall.  Kalad takes 12 cold damage after resist, the others are minions and are destroyed._

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _30/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt, +6 to next attack vs. dragon
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, +8 to next attack vs. dragon, 10 cold resist
Pack Zombie 9  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 10  dead
Pack Zombie 11  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 12  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _7/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_, +2 defenses TSNT, stealthed
Dragon _310/408_
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, breath weapon, frightening presence

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 16, 2009)

Shifty hears the entire small car troop crystalize to ice, and regains his composure, knowing if anyone else drops he is toast. He springs out and heals his allies before cowering again.

The Drum Major begins telling each clown what will happen if they don't stand up or defrost. I'm not to be trifled with boys, I will squeeze you all into the tiniest matchbox car I can find and see to it you feel the vroom vroom! Spitting fire while he curses at the dragon

Ring master Red gives the dragon the stink eyes again, searing his pretty scales.

The remaining small car troop do their best to scrub the necrotic filth that mortimer has piled up into the dragons eyes, succeeding in keeping him busy long enough for Red to Eye the dragon again!

Kalad hefts his shield up, knowing the imminent attack will come from above as he retreats behind the wall.

Perky bravely moves to where Kalad had been standing before disappearing behind the dragon and popping back into existence.

[sblock=OOC] 
pactbound adept Recharges both dragons grace and healing burst.
Move action to K30
Minor action healing burst (area burst 2) centered on N30 all allies in burst regain 20 HP.
minor action shift to K29

Skull Lord
Standard total defense
Minor skull of deaths command on PZ1
minor skull of withering flame on dragon 25 to hit fortitude for 5 fire and necrotic damage

Flame skull deathmaster
Standard action flame ray on dragon 34 to hit reflex for 14 damage

PZ 3, and 7, move forward, then 
Standard charge dragon both assist FSDM next attack
PZ1 tries to assist the FSDM as well and succeeds

Kalad
Standard total defense
move to L27

Gnome Arcanist 
move to 029
standard for move fey step, teleport to T27
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 17, 2009)

_Round 9_


The circus keeps chipping away.  Red hits the dragon squarely with a laser, and surprisingly one of the small car troupe finds a soft spot to hit.  _(ooc: skull misses, red hits.  I'm gonna say no to aid another at the end of a charge, since those are both standard actions, but pz7 hits anyway for 4 damage.  Kalad's movement provokes an OA, which misses.  Perky provokes when moving from O28-29, which crits for 32.  I'm guessing that Perky will use Fade Away to become invisible at this point before finishing his move, and that assumption is reflected below, but you can certainly change that.  I reread the stealth errata, and now I think Perky remains stealthed (and thus not subject to OAs) until the move action is resolved.)_

The dragon squeezes between the two zombies behind it and comes after Perky, claws and fangs sinking deep.
_(breath recharge fails.  Dragon squeezes into Q29 and moves to R27 before expanding, provoking OAs from all three adjacent PZs.  3 and 7 have CA for their OAs.  Dragon's fury on Perky, taking the crit rolled above as the first claw attack, for 13 damage.  The other claw hits as well for 6, and the resulting bite hits for 11.  Note that these hit even if Perky becomes invisible using fade away.)_


_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, +2 to next attack vs. dragon, 10 cold resist
Pack Zombie 9  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 10  dead
Pack Zombie 11  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 12  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _27/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _16/46_, bloodied
Dragon _289/408_, 3 OAs pending
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, breath weapon, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 18, 2009)

[sblock=aid another at the end of a charge] I respect your right to make the call and will play out the rest of the match using it. I'm not going to argue, although I disagree.

Bull Rush takes a standard action, and Charge specifically includes that as something possible at the end of the charge. I interpret this as allowing a PZ, instead of dealing damage from the basic attack, to be able to Aid Another. However that is just an interpretation, not a specific rule.

PZ spends a standard action
charges to the aid of another
performs a melee basic attack against a target within reach
deals no damage and instead chooses an ally to give a +2 bonus on next attack roll, or all defenses against the targets next attack.

It seems like all the requirements of both are filled. There aren't multiple attacks going on, and it doesn't stretch the standard action.

You're the DM this match, I'm going to post my turn tomorrow going by your current ruling with zero argument. No hard feelings, no hassle. 


[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 18, 2009)

[sblock=bull rush vs. aid another]Mm, I think your argument actually supports my case:  the reason you can bull rush at the end of a charge, even though bull rush is usually a separate standard action, is that the wording of charge specifically allows it as the only generally available alternative to a plain old basic melee attack.   

But, as you say, let's move on. 
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 18, 2009)

my computer is giving me a hard time... I'd like to update however I am unable to view the map. 

I'll try again later tonight.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 19, 2009)

The Small Car Troop lash out at the dragon as it moves, and upon getting ravaged by the dragon, Perky disappears!

Shifty moves to the front and readies himself for the dragons return. Fortifying the now invisible perky.

The Drum Major has another Small Car Troop member spring to his feet in no time with a steady stream of threats, including something about feeding something to someone's mama.
He then waits for the dragon to show back up before unleashing another mouthy burst of death fire.

Ringmaster Red does much the same, unleashing a laser beam upon the dragon at his first opportunity. before retreating behind the Drum Major.

The Small Car Troop retreats, laying a few banana peels along the ground on their way and moaning the dragons position to Shifty.

Kalad continues to nurse his wounds at the back of the circus.
Perky uses the invisible opportunity he has to retreat beyond the dragons reach.



[sblock=OOC]
PZ 3, 7, 1 OA on dragon 11, 20, and 22 respectively vs AC if any hit 4 damage

Perky Gnome Arcanist Fades away and becomes invisible. (if this doesn't work save the power for later)

Shifty Pact bound adept
healing burst recharge fails
Standard action total defense
Move to 029
Minor dragons grace on perky the gnome arcanist

Skull Lord
Skull of death's command on on PZ8 (who stands in R28)
Standard Action Ready Skull of Withering Flame on dragon when the dragon moves in any place he can be targeted.
(if he can target the dragon already total defense and skull of withering flame on dragon) 28 to hit fortitude for 7 fire and necrotic damage

Flame Skull Death Master
Standard action flame ray on dragon (if need, readied until dragon moves into a position able to target) 30 vs reflex for 13 fire damage
(if I can target the dragon from his current position move to L30, if the action was readied no move action.)

Pack Zombies
PZ 1 double moves to K28
PZ 7 double move runs to J28
PZ 3, 8 assist shifty the pact bound adept, PZ 3 assists Shifty's defenses against the dragons next attack, PZ 7 assist shifty's next attack.
PZ 3, 8 move to O29 and O27 (running if needed) (yes this will provoke)

Kalad
total defense

Gnome Arcanist 
double moves to L28
Becomes visible


[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 19, 2009)

ooc:  Need clarification from you.  Perky can use Fade Away as an immediate reaction when the dragon hits him, and then move back to safety without provoking.  If he's invisible on Shifty's turn, though, Shifty can't target him with DG.  Which I'm assuming removes the motivation for Shifty to move south, and probably changes the PZs actions.  Shifty could instead ready DG for the end of Perky's turn, when he becomes visible again, or simply delay, but neither of those require movement either.  I'd have to guess too much to update at this point; can you clarify your actions in light of all this?


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 19, 2009)

Perky does use fade away.

Shifty therefore does not target him with Dragons Grace.
Shifty still moves south.

PZ's maintain there actions as well.

The only change to the turn, is that Shifty does not use dragons grace at all.

Everything else runs like it reads.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 19, 2009)

_Round 10_

The circus, somewhat depleted but on the rebound, capers around firing rays at the dragon.  _(all three PZ OAs miss.  Skull and Red both hit.  The dragon kills PZ 3 and 8 with OAs.)_

The dragon lumbers back forward and makes to grab Shifty with a mighty claw, but he slips on a pile of zombie parts and misses.  _(breath fails to recharge.  Dragon moves NE,E and fails to grab shifty.  Weak!  Dragon has reach 2 so doesn't trigger Fierce Rebuke.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ +2 defenses tsnt, +2 to next attack   <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist
Pack Zombie 9  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 10  dead
Pack Zombie 11  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 12  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 1  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 4  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 5  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7  _1/1_
Pack Zombie 8  _1/1_
Kalad The Paladin _27/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _16/46_, bloodied
Dragon _269/408_
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, breath weapon, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 20, 2009)

Shifty moves over and prepares to defend himself.

the Drum Major defends himself with his whirling bone staff, and whistles off to another member of the Small Car Troop (who promptly stands) before spewing more fire at the be-smudged dragon.

Red goes crosseyed while shooting lasers

The newly standing Car clown holds onto the dragons claw in hopes of keeping him from hurting Shifty.

Kalad nurses his wounds while Perky fires off at the dragon.

[sblock=OOC]

Shifty the Pact bound adept
healing burst fails to recharge
Minor shift to O28
Standard action Total defense

Skull Lord
Minor Skull of deaths command on PZ12
Minor Skull of withering flame on dragon 23 to hit fortitude for 9 fire and necrotic damage
Standard total defense

Flame skull death master
Standard flame ray on dragon 15 to hit reflex for 10 damage

PZ
PZ 12 assists shifty the pact bound adepts defenses (+2) against next attack from the dragon 
other PZ's take total defense.

Kalad 
total defense

Gnome Arcanist
moves to K30
scintillating bolt on dragon 14 to hit for 6 radiant damage and dazed (save ends)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 20, 2009)

_Round 11_

The circus fails to damage the dragon this time, all their blasts going wide.  

The dragon makes another pitiful attempt to grab the adept.  Snarling, it retreats behind a rocky protrusion, ignoring the nearby zombie.
_(fails to recharge breath.  Fails to grab.  Moves to T28-U29, taking an OA from PZ12.  It has improved cover against Perky, Red, and Skull, and Shifty doesn't have LOS.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ +2 defenses tsnt, +2 defenses vs. next dragon's attack  <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1  +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5  
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7   +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _27/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _16/46_, bloodied
Dragon _269/408_
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, breath weapon, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 21, 2009)

The circus takes the moment of respite to pop off a few shots, the Drum Major moves over to see, then shouts at Mortimer Hey you maggoty meal of mutated mucous get up and start flinging that nasty stuff at the dragon again!!!

Everyone else begins to set up for the dragons inevitable return, except the Small Car Troop, who want a tasty of meaty dragon hide... And take off running to get behind him.



[sblock=OOC]
Starting next week the RP is going to get longer again... Sorry to all who are entertained, I know it's been getting shorter and shorter.

I assume improved cover = superior cover, if not adjust the attack roll numbers accordingly. currently all ranged against dragon are at -5.

Shifty Pact Bound Adept
healing burst recharge fails
standard total defense

Skull Lord
Move to R29
Minor Skull of Deaths Command on Mortimer the Thrall
Standard for Move back to M30

Mortimer Mutated Thrall
Standard Gobs of Filth 21 to hit AC for 6 poison damage
move to O29

Flame Skull deathmaster
Standard flame ray vs dragon miss...

PZ
PZ 1 and 7 begin running around to get behind the dragon. (double move and run until T23 if it changes I'll make a specific note)
PZ12 attacks to assist FSDM next attack succeeds!
PZ12 then move shifts to R28

Kalad
total defense

Perky Gnome Arcanist
Standard action ready action
scintillating bolt when the dragon no longer has superior cover. (feel free to roll for me if it happens)

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 22, 2009)

_Round 12_

The circus waits for the dragon to emerge, with only Red risking a shot, which misses.  _(I'm afraid the Skull Lord can't raise Mort, since he's not undead.  I picked PZ11 instead, just to keep things moving, but you're welcome to change that.)_

The dragon collects itself and waits for a moment, casually swatting down the nearby zombies.  _(breath recharges.  Claw attacks vs. PZ11 and 12 both hit.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ +2 defenses tsnt  <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist, +2 to next attack vs. dragon
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1 
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5  
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _27/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _16/46_, bloodied
Dragon _269/408_
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 24, 2009)

update coming.


The Zed clowns and living clowns begin realizing how dire the situation may become...
They begin whispering back and forth, formulating a plan, 
then seem to come to an agreement, and stop speaking. 

The dragon hears some scratching around as the circus moves about, he feels like he knows where each one has moved. They keep making small whispers or drag limp body parts...

Some chanting seems to come from ahead, the dragon braces, and no bolt of energy comes... just a softly muttered thanks.

The Drum Major calls out,  Knew guy! lone the fellow next to you a leg to stand on! Now No excuses, get up! 
A subtle moan escapes as the Small Car Troop member shuffles to his feet. Don't let him get back here until shifty comes to his senses! Fire shooting out of his mouth toward the dragon for emphasis.

The dragon then has to jerk his head back to avoid an errant laser ray which scorches the wall beyond him, and using the cover, three pack zombies run by the dragon, hardly noticed, and block the way by linking arms and sticking out their bony bits.


some more shuffling...



[sblock=OOC]
Shifty Pact-bound adept 
fails recharge of healing burst
move to K28
minor action Dragon's grace on Perky, Gnome Arcanist resist 10 cold until encounters end.
minor action shift to L28

Skull Lord
Minor action Skull of Deaths Command on PZ 5, PZ 5 stands
Minor skull of withering flame miss
Standard action total defense

Flame Skull Death Master
Flame Ray on dragon probably miss...

PZ
PZ 5 move to Q30 standard total defense
PZ 1 move run to Q29 (avoids the opportunity attack.) standard total defense
PZ 7 move run to Q28 (avoids opportunity attack.) Standard total defense

Kalad the Paladin 
Total defense

Perky the gnome arcanist
move to K29
standard Total defense
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 26, 2009)

ooc:  Sorry, I missed your update.  I rely on email notifications, I often don't notice updates right away.  

_Round 13_

The circus shuffles round, the clowns forming a defensive line while Red and Skull fire off wild shots.  _(PZ1 and 7 need a double move to get in place, so no total defense.)_

The dragon lumbers forward around the corner and, irked to find his way blocked by clowns, blasts them with icy breath.  _(breath weapon hits all three PZs, but misses skull.  Not bothering to roll damage.  rolls)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _58/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist, +2 to next attack vs. dragon
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1 
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5 
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _27/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _16/46_, 10 cold resist, bloodied, +2 def tsnt
Dragon _269/408_
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst, dragon's grace
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 27, 2009)

Shifty runs yelling about how the dragon tried to freeze his friends face off! He has completely lost track of his job in the party, and is soon realizing it...

The Drum Major wakes another undead clown from eternal slumber. coughing fire, waiting for some help to unclog the flumes...

Ringmaster Red spots the dragon moving and focus' every nerve on burning out the big buggers eyes! Blasting a fiery hole in one wing...

the only standing Small Car Troop member, helps out the Skull Lord, like a good undead servitor...

Kalad and Perky go back to back to ward off the EVIL dragon!







[sblock=OOC] 
Shifty Pact bound adept
Neither dragons grace or healing burst recharge.
Move to O29
Flaming Staff on dragon miss
Minor shift to O29

Drum Major Skull Lord
Minor skull of deaths command on PZ 1
Minor skull of withering flame miss
Standard total defense

Red Flameskull deathmaster
flame ray on dragon Critical! and would have done max damage either way...

PZ
Standard Assists next attack made by skull lord
Shift to P29

Kalad
total defense

Perky gnome arcanist
total defense
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 27, 2009)

ooc:  Can you clarify what square Shifty ends up in?


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 27, 2009)

O28 ... Oops, sorry


----------



## covaithe (Mar 27, 2009)

_Round 14_

The dragon howls as a ray of flame punches through its wing.  It surges forward, ignoring the zombie, squeezing itself to attack Shifty.  One of his claws finally rakes the elusive foe.  _(recharge breath fails.  Squeeze into R28 and move to O29 by way of P30.  Provokes OA from pz1 and Fierce Rebuke from Shifty if you want, both with CA from squeezing.  Draconic fury vs. Shifty, one miss and one crit for 13 damage.  This happens even with fierce rebuke, since the only legal pushing destinations are N30 and P30)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _45/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist, +2 to next attack vs. dragon
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1 
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5 
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _27/54_, bloodied, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _16/46_, 10 cold resist, bloodied, +2 def tsnt
Dragon _252/408_, squeezing
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst, dragon's grace
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing touches the dragon as it stomps in the midst of the circus, until it steps next to shifty, who emits the loudest shriek a kobold is capable of, momentarily weakening the dragon and pushing him away.

Shifty moves back to heal the group, leaving relief on everyone's face.

Drum Major Skull Lord tries to push the dragons mind to the brink, with a fearfully cold attack! And fails by ever so little as the shaken dragon stomps out his nerves and gets to the business of chewing undead. begins spinning his staff of bone in self defense, with the dragon looming over him! trying to spit fire into the dragons eyes. His whistle blows shrilly and one of the fallen small car troop stand to attention yet again.

Ringmaster Red moves forward and once again aims his rays of flame at the dragon, creating what is now an overpowering smell of burnt flesh.

everyone else moves to shore up the defenses of the group.


[sblock=OOC]
PZ misses opportunity attack!

Shifty the pact bound adept 21 + 2 (combat advantage) = 23 to hit will  (edit; I originally thought this missed, updating to reflect that it hit.) dragon is pushed to N30 and is weakened (end edit)

end dragons turn

Shifty the pact bound adept
fails recharge of dragons grace SUCCEEDS recharge healing burst!
fails recharge Fierce Rebuke
Minor shift to O27
move to M26
minor Healing Burst centered on K29, affects Kalad, Perky (gnome arcanist),  Red (FSDM), and Skull Lord.

Skull Lord
Minor action Skull of Deaths Command on PZ 7, PZ 7 stands
Move to N27
Skulf of Bonechilling Fear on dragon 23 to hit will
(shifty ferocious rebuke hit, this is an edit to reflect that.)
standard Total defense.
(because I made the mistake, I won't use his minor action. the minor action would be used for skull of withering flame, you can roll it if you allow it. yes I know it would provoke, but counting on the total defense to deflect the OA.)


Flame Skull Death Master
move to M30
Flame Ray on dragon 28 to hit reflex for 15 damage

PZ
PZ1 total defense
PZ7 move to P30 O29 and total defense

Kalad
move M27 
standard total defense

Perky 
total defense

covaithe, it's good you were out of town this weekend, or the muddled mess of a turn I took would have been a pain in the the rear for you. I updated to reflect that shifty's ferocious rebuke hit. anything struck is what I had done originally, I haven't deleted anything. 
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Mar 30, 2009)

ooc:  I'm perfectly willing to allow you to spend Skull's minor action on a Skull of Bonechilling Fear.  Do you want to push the dragon anywhere?


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 30, 2009)

covaithe said:


> ooc:  I'm perfectly willing to allow you to spend Skull's minor action on a Skull of Bonechilling Fear.  Do you want to push the dragon anywhere?




I'll keep the dragon at N30, no bonechilling fear, so no OA on skull lord.

PZ 7 still moves to O29.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 30, 2009)

_Round 13, continued_

The dragon immediately shakes off the weakness from Shifty's rebuke.  _(since the attack that caused the weakness took place during the dragon's turn, he gets to save against it at the end of his turn, which he does.  On the downside, that means that he was weakened when he last attacked, so he only did 6 damage last round instead of 13._

_Round 14_

Shifty scuttles around and heals a bunch of folks.  Skull raises a clown, easily dodging the dragon's clumsy bite.  Red burns another hole in the dragon's blackened scales.  _(skull of death's command provokes an OA anyway, which misses by a mile.)_

The dragon whirl clumsily and claws at the zombie behind it, smashing it to the ground yet again.  Ignoring Skull, it lurches back up the tunnel after Shifty.  _(breath recharges.  Draconic fury against P7 hits, but the second claw against skull misses.  Move provokes OAs from Skull and PZ1.  Everybody has CA still.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _51/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist, +2 to next attack vs. dragon
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5 
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _47/54_, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _36/46_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Dragon _237/408_, squeezing, weakened (save ends)
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst, dragon's grace, fierce rebuke
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 1, 2009)

ooc:  bump


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

PZ misses OA roll lookup

Skull26 to AC for 3 damage and  6 necrotic damage

end dragon turn

Shifty Delay

Skull Lord
Move to O29
Skull of death's command on PZ 7, PZ 7 stands in O28
Skull of withering flame on dragon 32 to hit fort for 7 fire and necrotic damage

FSDM
Move L28
Flame Ray on dragon 20 to hit reflex for 12 fire damage

Shifty recharges dragons grace, fails recharge of fierce rebuke and healing burst.
Minor shift to L26
Move L30
Standard total defense.

PZ
PZ 7 assist FSDM next attack succeeds
PZ 1 total defense

Kalad
Shift to M26
total defense

Perky 
Move to M27
Total defense
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 2, 2009)

_Round 14, continued_

The dragon takes a thump from Skull as it chases after Shifty.  It fails to shake off its weakness. 

_Round 15_

Skull withers the dragon's hindquarters with a flame ray, but Red can't seem to find his target.  The circus circles close around the squeezing dragon.  

The dragon unleashes his breath again.  Kalad surprises himself by dodging the blast entirely, but Perky and Red take the full effect.  Which isn't much, in the dragon's weakened condition.  Invigorated, the dragon shrugs off its weakness.  _(rolls are 2 higher than they should be, but it still works out that way.  3 damage after resists and weakness, and Perky and Red are weakened and slowed (save ends both).  Dragon saves vs. weakness.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _51/58_, +2 defenses TSNT <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _125/128_, 10 cold resist, +2 to next attack vs. dragon, weakened and slowed (save ends both)
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5 
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _47/54_, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _33/46_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt, weakened and slowed (save ends both)
Dragon _221/408_, squeezing
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst, fierce rebuke
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence, breath weapon
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 4, 2009)

ooc:  bump.  I know this game is time-consuming to update, but if we don't keep the pace up, we'll be at this all year.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Pact bound adept
Fierce rebuke fails to recharge, Healing Burst succeeds! 
Move to K29
Flaming staff on dragon Critical hit for 11 fire damage and ongoing 5 fire damage (save ends)
Minor shift to K30

Skull Lord
Minor Skull of deaths command on PZ under Kalad, PZ stands in L26.
Minor Skull of withering flame on dragon 29 to hit fortitude for 12 fire and necrotic damage 
Standard total defense

Flame skull death master
standard flame ray on dragon 25 to hit reflex for 11 fire damage

PZ
PZ 7 assists FSDM next attack
other PZ's total defense

Kalad
total defense

Perky 
total defense
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 4, 2009)

_Round 16_

Shifty sears the dragon with a well-placed ray.  Skull does likewise, but the dragon, finally really angry, reacts with a sudden burst of frosty breath.   _(dragon gets a free breath attack for becoming bloodied.  It hits Kalad and Perky for 6 damage after resists.  Kalad is weakened and slowed (save ends)) _

Unimpressed, Red responds with another laser that cooks another bit of dragon-flesh.  _(Red is weakened, so only 5 damage.  Since I didn't see rolls from you, here are some saves:  Kalad saves vs. weakness and slowed, but Red and Perky fail.)_

The dragon smolders from shifty's attack.  It claws furiously at Perky for daring to block its way.  The smoke gets in its eyes, though, and it claws only rubble from the walls.  _(5 ongoing fire.  Breath recharges.  Two claws, rolls are natural 1 and 2.  Dragon saves vs. ongoing fire.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _51/58_, +2 defenses TSNT <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _125/128_, 10 cold resist, +2 to next attack vs. dragon, weakened and slowed (save ends both)
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1
Pack Zombie 2  
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5 
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _41/54_, 10 cold resist, +2 defenses TSNT
Perky the Arcanist _27/46_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt, weakened and slowed (save ends both)
Dragon _188/408_, bloodied, squeezing
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst, fierce rebuke
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence, breath weapon
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Pact bound Adept
fails to recharge fierce rebuke
moves to K29
Standard Healing burst centered on M27, affecting Perky Gnome Arcanist, Kalad The Paladin, and Red the Ringmaster-Flame Skull Death Master.
Minor shift to K30

Skull Lord
Minor Skull of Deaths command on PZ 5, PZ 5 stands
Minor Skull of withering flame on dragon 31 to hit fortitude for 9 fire and necrotic damage.
Standard total defense

Flame skull Death Master
Flame Ray on dragon 29 to hit for 13 fire damage (6 fire damage due to weakened condition) 
fails save vs slow and weakened

PZ
PZ 7 shifts into O27 16 to assist Kalad next attack
PZ 5 moves to O28 12 to assist Kalad next attack (also a natural 1) 
Kalad +2 to next attack
All other PZ's total defense

Kalad the Paladin
Standard great axe on dragon 26 vs AC for 13 damage and the dragon is maked until the end of Kalad's next turn.  If the dragon moves or makes an attack that does not include Kalad as the target, the dragon takes 5 radiant damage.

Perky gnome Arcanist
Standard total defense
Succeeds on save vs slow and weakened
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 5, 2009)

_Round 17_

Shifty pops round the corner and heals people again, much to the dragon's annoyance. 

Skull fries the dragon's backside.  

Red lightly toasts the dragon's snout.  

The pack zombies moan and shuffle around.  

Kalad, seeming to wake up suddenly, thwacks the dragon across the nose.  

The dragon, enraged, tries to shoulder Kalad aside to move through.  To everyone's amazement, Kalad stands firm.   _(fails breath recharge.  Bull rush vs. Kalad misses, not that it would have worked even on a hit, since Kalad is a dwarf.  But I forgot that before I rolled.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _51/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist, +2 to next attack vs. dragon, weakened and slowed (save ends both)
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1, +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 2, +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Dragon _160/408_, bloodied, squeezing, marked by Kalad
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst, fierce rebuke
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence, breath weapon
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

Shifty fails to recharge both fierce rebuke and healing burst.
moves to K29 
Standard Flaming Staff on dragon misses
minor shift to K30

Skull Lord
standard total defense
minor Skull of death's command on PZ 12, PZ 12 stands
minor Skull of withering flame on dragon 27 to hit fortitude for 13 fire and necrotic damage

Flameskull deathmaster
flame ray on dragon miss
save vs weakened and slow fails

PZ
PZ 1 double moves to L27
PZ 12 N30
PZ 7, 5 assist Perky gnome arcanist next attack roll
other pack zombies total defense
(Perky Gnome Arcanist +4 to next attack roll)

Kalad The Paladin
Standard assist gnome arcanist next attack succeeds
(Perky Gnome Arcanist +6 to next attack)

Perky Gnome Arcanist
Scintillating Bolt 24 to hit fortitude for 6 radiant damage (on a hit the dragon is dazed (save ends)



[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 6, 2009)

_Round 18_

Skull chars the dragon's tail again.  Perky misses with a blast of color, despite help from several of the clowns and Kalad.  _(Kalad's mark expires at his end of turn.  Perky provokes an OA, which barely hits for 16 damage after resists.  I think I've got that right; Perky has concealment from his aura, but doesn't have line of effect to the origin square of the Sacred Circle zone.  If I've counted everything right, the dragon hits his AC exactly.  But it would probably be worth checking that over to make sure I haven't missed a modifier._

The dragon roars in satisfaction at actually damaging someone.  Its satisfaction is short-lived, however, as it fails to follow up.  _(breath recharges.  draconic fury vs. Perky, both claws miss.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _51/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist, +2 to next attack vs. dragon, weakened and slowed (save ends both)
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12  
Pack Zombie 1, +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 2, +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _30/46_, 10 cold resist
Dragon _147/408_, bloodied, squeezing
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst, fierce rebuke
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 7, 2009)

PZ 1 and 12 both moved last turn
Perky is hit.

I'll update further after dinner.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Shifty Pact bound adept
Fails recharge Fierce Rebuke SUCCEEDS recharge Healing Burst
Move to K29
Standard healing Burst centered on M27 affecting, Kalad The Paladin, Perky Gnome Arcanist, and Red The Ringmaster-Flame Skull Death Master.
Minor shift to K30

Skull Lord
Standard Total Defense
Minor Skull of withering flame on dragon miss
Move to K29

Ringmaster Red Flame Skull Death Master
Flame Ray on dragon 31 to hit reflex for 3 damage (due to weakened)
Save vs. slow and weakened succeeds

PZ
PZ 12 moves to O29, Standard total defense
PZ 1, 2 total defense
PZ 7, 5 assist FSDM next attack Both Succeed

Kalad the Paladin
Greataxe on dragon 22 to hit AC for 11 damage, and the dragon is marked until the end of Kalad's next turn, if the dragon moves or makes an attack that does not include Kalad as the target, the dragon takes 5 radiant damage.

Perky Gnome Arcanist
Total defense

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 8, 2009)

_Round 19_

Shifty heals the circus again.

Skull misses, and moves around for a better shot.  

Red gently warms the dragon, melting some icicles off its nose.  Red looks a bit stronger afterwards.  

Kalad misses.  

The dragon lashes out with its hind claws, dropping two of the zombies.  It backs awkwardly out of the corridor and expands to its full size again with a sigh of relief.  _(breath recharge fails.  Fury vs. PZ 5 and 12, both hit.  Dragon moves to P29 and expands, provokes OAs from Kalad, Perky, PZ7, which have CA, but the next turn's attacks on the dragon don't.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _51/58_ <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist, +4 to next attack vs. dragon
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12 
Pack Zombie 1, +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 2, +2 def tsnt
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_, 10 cold resist, +2 def tsnt
Dragon _144/408_, bloodied
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst, fierce rebuke
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 10, 2009)

The shrill double whistle sounds!
Huddle up guys, I have a new plan!

the undead circus makes a huddle and begins whispering conspiratorially.

[sblock=OOC]

OA
Kalad miss
Perky 21 AC for 1 damage
PZ7 miss

Pact bound adept
fails to recharge healing burst, succeeds in recharging fierce rebuke.
Total defense

Skull Lord 
move to K28
total defense

Flame skull Deathmaster 
move to J27
total defense

PZ
PZ 1 move to K29 total defense
PZ 7 move to K27 total defense
PZ 2 move to L27 total defense

Kalad
Move to L28
total defense

Perky Gnome Arcanist
move to J28 total defense

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 10, 2009)

_Round 20_

_(OAs all miss)_

The circus huddles, giving the dragon a brief respite.  

The dragon breathes ice again, looking straight at shifty as it does.  _(breath recharges.  breath hits shifty, 20 damage, slowed and weakened (save ends both))_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _31/58_, slowed and weakened (save ends both) <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12 
Pack Zombie 1
Pack Zombie 2
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5
Pack Zombie 6 
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_, 10 cold resist
Dragon _144/408_, bloodied
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 11, 2009)

The Skull Lord whispers to the huddle, We are going to go out there, and tell that dragon to sit down, and let us eat it... or else.

Shifty and one member of the Small Car Troop nod their heads, while everyone else says "nononononono".

The Skull Lord puffs up, In that case we will tell that big lizard to join our circus... or else...

[sblock=OOC]

Skull Lord
Move M27
minor skull of deaths command on PZ 6
standard for move back to K28

PZ
PZ 6 total defense
PZ1 move to I28
other PZ assist skull lord

Shifty
fails recharge healing burst
Shifty moves to K29
saves vs slow and weakened

everyone tried to assist Skull Lord (except PZ 6. all but 2 fail.

Next turn will be pretty much the same act, you can make the assist roll. (make everyone that is able to assist, assist the skull lord. If 4 out of 7 or better succeed, Skull Lord attempts to intimidate the dragon. If resurrecting a zombie will help the Skull Lord, he will go first, and have the assist's come after. That way the Skull Lord will start at the top of the turn next round, and be able to intimidate with the bonus.)

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 13, 2009)

_Round 21_

The circus huddles, discussing plans.  _(intimidate in combat to force a bloodied target to surrender requires line of sight and takes a standard action, and that applies for assisting, too.  If you're trying to get the dragon to surrender and join the circus, the DC is 32 (Will +10).  If you're trying to get him to sit still so you can eat him, it's a lot higher.    Also, reading the Aid Another action's text, it looks like you can only assist a skill check in combat if you're adjacent to the ally in question.  I think I'll waive that requirement in this case; it seems more suited to disabling traps and such than intimidation.  Since it takes LOS and a standard action, I'd rather not do the checks for you.)_

*"What are you mumbling about back there?"* the dragon roars.  *"Come on out and fight me!"*  He stuffs himself back into one of the narrow tunnels and reaches a claw forward to swipe at Shifty, finally opening a bleeding wound.  _(breath doesn't recharge.  Dragon squeezes into P29 and moves to M30.  Draconic fury vs. Shifty, hitting once for 10 damage.  Shifty is bloodied)_


_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _21/58_, bloodied <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12 
Pack Zombie 1
Pack Zombie 2
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5
Pack Zombie 6
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _46/46_, 10 cold resist
Dragon _144/408_, bloodied
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 13, 2009)

The Skull Lord will need LOS and LOE to the dragon when he uses the intimidate skill.

everyone assisting will not need LOS and LOE. The only requirement to assist is to be adjacent to the ally when doing so. 

(everyone leans in, tells the Skull Lord what dragons are most afraid of, and then Skull Lord goes and produces that thing in front of dragon.)

I reread the aid another and intimidate actions.

(I'll update later, when I get your reply. I'll run on whatever you decide next.)


----------



## covaithe (Apr 13, 2009)

PHB p.287 said:
			
		

> You can instead aid a skill check or an ability check made by an adjacent ally. Make a DC 10 skill check or ability check. If you succeed, you give a +2 bonus to your ally’s next check using the same skill or ability.




In other words, in order to give a bonus to an intimidate check, you have to succeed on an (easier) intimidate check.  I interpret that as requiring the same conditions, i.e. LOS.  I don't think LOE is required, though I think they're the same in these conditions.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 14, 2009)

covaithe said:


> In other words, in order to give a bonus to an intimidate check, you have to succeed on an (easier) intimidate check.  I interpret that as requiring the same conditions, i.e. LOS.  I don't think LOE is required, though I think they're the same in these conditions.




Would it then be possible for the circus to make the intimidate assist adjacent to the dragon as well as adjacent to the Skull Lord?


----------



## covaithe (Apr 14, 2009)

CaBaNa said:


> Would it then be possible for the circus to make the intimidate assist adjacent to the dragon as well as adjacent to the Skull Lord?






covaithe said:


> _([...] Also, reading the Aid Another action's text, it looks like you can only assist a skill check in combat if you're adjacent to the ally in question.  I think I'll waive that requirement in this case; it seems more suited to disabling traps and such than intimidation.)_




Yes.  Make intimidate checks from wherever you like, so long as you can see the dragon.


----------



## covaithe (Apr 19, 2009)

ooc:  Bump.  This is the last match of the first round still active, so it'd be nice to keep it moving.


----------



## CaBaNa (Apr 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Shifty Pact Bound Adept  fails healing burst recharge

standard assist SL with intimidate

move to M27

Ringmaster Red Flame Skull Death Master

Move to K30

standard assist SL with intimidate

Kalad The Paladin

Move to Run N30

standard assist SL with intimidate (I didn't include a running penalty.)

Perky Gnome Arcanist

move to L30

standard assist SL with intimidate

Small Car Troop Pack Zombies

PZ 1 move K29, standard assist SL with intimidate (fails)

PZ 2 move L28, standard assist SL with intimidate

PZ 6 move P29, standard assist SL with intimidate

PZ 7 standard ready action, if anyone dies, PZ7 move runs to their former position. (where they are laying)

Everyone assists the Skull Lord with the exception of PZ 1. Totaling a +12 assist to intimidate the dragon.

Skull Lord

Move O29

standard intimidate the dragon rolls a 2 

well I suppose that turn, was absolutely wasted...

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 30, 2009)

_Round 22_

The circus roars and makes scary faces at the dragon, but just at the pinnacle of their performance, the skull lord slips on a bit of rotting banana peel fallen off one of the zombies.  

The dragon laughs heartily, and casually claws Perky.  _(breath recharge fails.  Draconic fury vs. Perky, one hit (other misses due to concealment from aura) for 11 damage.)_


_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _21/58_, bloodied <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12 
Pack Zombie 1
Pack Zombie 2
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5
Pack Zombie 6
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _35/46_, 10 cold resist
Dragon _144/408_, bloodied
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  healing burst
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence, breath
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

Skull Lord is located at 029


Pact bound Adept 
Recharges Healing Burst

Move to O28

standard flaming sphere misses

minor shift to N27

Skull Lord

minor action Skull of Deaths Command on PZ 5, PZ 5 stands

minor action 23 vs fort for 7 fire and necrotic damage

Flame Skull Death Master

Standard  21 vs reflex for 15 fire damage

PZ
all PZ total defense
(none will use lurching sacrifice)

Kalad the Paladin
14 to hit AC for 13 damage

Perky Gnome Arcanist
total defense

[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 7, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## covaithe (May 7, 2009)

ooc:  sorry, I've got...  well, various excuses, but I'm generally slow right now.  I'll do my best... 

_Round 23_

The circus returns to more conventional tactics, hammering away at the dragon.  Only Red draws blood, though, with a powerful beam of flame.  

The dragon claws at Perky again, drawing blood with one claw.  _(fail breath recharge.  Draconic fury vs. Perky, hits once for 13 damage.  Perky is bloodied again.)_

_Initiative_

Shifty the Adept  _21/58_, bloodied <== You're up
Skull Lord  _45/45_, 10 cold resist
Zingy the Mote dead
Mortimer the Thrall _1/1_
Ringmaster Red _128/128_, 10 cold resist
Pack Zombie 9 
Pack Zombie 10 
Pack Zombie 11 
Pack Zombie 12 
Pack Zombie 1
Pack Zombie 2
Pack Zombie 3  
Pack Zombie 4  
Pack Zombie 5
Pack Zombie 6
Pack Zombie 7
Pack Zombie 8  
Kalad The Paladin _54/54_, 10 cold resist
Perky the Arcanist _22/46_, 10 cold resist, bloodied
Dragon _144/408_, bloodied
Gibberling Bunch _dead_

Zones in effect:  
 burst 3 around O29:  the circus gets +1 AC
 undead allies within 2 of Skull Lord get regeneration 5 and +2 to saves
 all allies within 5 of Gnome arcanist have concealment

Resources used: 
Ringmaster Red:  Call of the Grave, Fireball
Kalad:  AP, Sacred circle, Divine Strength
Shifty:  
Dragon:  APx2, frightening presence, breath
Perky:  Fey step, Fade Away

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

Shifty Pact Bound Adept
move K28
Standard healing burst centered on K30, (fixing up perky)
minor shift L27

Skull Lord
Standard Total defense
Minor Skull of Withering Flame 35 to hit fort for 11 fire and necrotic damage

Flame Skull Death Master
Flame ray on dragon 12 to hit reflex for 14 fire damage

PZ 
Standard ready action move to replace any ally the dragon kills.
(will also use lurching sacrifice if possible)

Kalad the Paladin
standard greataxe on dragon 20 to hit AC for 6 damage

Perky Gnome Arcanist
Total Defense

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (May 13, 2009)

The dragon bows his head, exhausted and in pain.  *"So, tell me more about this circus of yours.  Perhaps I was too hasty in refusing your offer.  Is there treasure involved?"*

ooc:  I'm ready to call this fight.  There's no realistic way for the dragon to win unless you make big mistakes, which you show no signs of doing, or the dice turn decidedly in my favor.  Well fought!


----------



## CaBaNa (May 13, 2009)

Treasure for certain, you would be "His Majesty, The Dragon King of Ice!", center ring, no autographs.

Instead we will have the audience bring one item they would like "Frozen as the Wild Tundra" one breathe a night on a few trinkets. Keeps you free and we don't need to corral the Small Car Troop away from the kiddies as long.

I'm sure we can make a spectacle of the local farmers bringing you some nice lamb to eat as well!

Ringmaster Red drones on, and on, about the money making opportunity, and how famous the circus will soon be. 

We can also do a special show "Undead on Ice!"

The Drum Major thaws the rest of the troop, paying particular attention to the Gibberling Bunch Band, who had been stepped on later in the fight, and now have a bent trombone.

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks for shortening the grind time down. 

I was hoping to have the fight end with the intimidate roll, all he needed was a 4, however it/he rolled a 2.

Your effort on this has been much appreciated, sorry to have held the rest of group 1 up for so long. 

Another big thanks for taking me through my first ever PbP battle, I learned SO much, rules, strategy, encounter building... Between this and the Hoofchew behind the scenes, I'd say you have a DM training camp, The only piece missing is a map tutorial. Which I think has been added to Hoofchew since I last peeked.


[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.  No worries from me about holding things up; to be honest, I needed the break.  And yeah, ending it with intimidate would have been cool.


----------

